# Manzanillo Group



## Minerva aka Minnie (Sep 10, 2011)

Buenas Noches!

Have finally made it back to Colima, even without sliding down La Piedra Lisa when I was last here four years ago! Now subletting a house for 6 months which gives me plenty of time to seek a home of my own. I digress yet just want to share how glad I am to be here as I plan to relocate to Colima. Yea!!

The main reason for this post was that last time I was here a woman from the group in Manzanillo invited me to visit and share in their library. I had run out of English language books at that time. That is not an issue now as the tenants have a good selection plus I now own a Nook. Back to my main point, I thought I had saved the information she gave me but...just wondering does the group still exist? Can I find the information online? Or am I out of luck?

Muchas gracias for any help given.

Oops, I was here in 2011 not 2010 like I thought. Oh well, no harm done.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

The only Manzanillo "group" I know of is on TomZap which has both Colima and Manzanillo message boards. There is Manzamigos, your portal for living in Manzanillo | Your expat friends in Manzanillo  where members actually get together


----------



## Minerva aka Minnie (Sep 10, 2011)

As my non-English speaking grandmother used to say "Muchos Thank yous". Manzamigos was the group's name. Now I have another link, TomZap.

Again, gracias.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

More like "Muchos Tank yous" ..... _*th*_ is a kind of unknown around here


----------



## Minerva aka Minnie (Sep 10, 2011)

Por supuesto! Soon as I read it, remembered that's how she said it. Again, mucho tanks yous.


----------

